# Your Duck is Dead



## Jeff Wright (Mar 4, 2019)

Your DUCK IS DEAD

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.

After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."

The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?"

"Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet..

"How can you be so sure?" she protested.. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat. The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."

The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman..

The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$1,500!" she cried,"$1,500 just to tell me my duck is dead!"

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $1,500."


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2019)

LOL ,,, that's funny . Never saw it coming ,,,


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 4, 2019)

That's awesome...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 4, 2019)

Funny...but very true....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2019)

Ha ha ha yup I'm with chopsaw never seen the ending coming cool story.

Warren


----------



## martin1950 (Mar 4, 2019)

Damn near wet myself


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2019)

Not Ignoring this Jeff.
Heard it before, but it still cracks me up.

We could do that here---My Son has the Lab & 2 Cats, and I have another Cat.

Guess I should hang up a shingle!!

Bear


----------



## schlotz (Mar 4, 2019)

Purrfect!


----------



## LanceR (Mar 5, 2019)

And now, the Lab results.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Flatbroken Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2019)

LanceR said:


> And now, the Lab results.....




Poor Puppy!!!

The look on that Lab Pup's face is Priceless!!


Bear


----------

